# Swopped my Rimor Sailer for a new Bessacarr E480!!



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

After six and a half years and 63500 fairly trouble free miles, have traded in my Rimor Sailer on a Transit base for a Fiat 2.3 130 Bessacarr E480.

Registered in my name on a '62' plate but a 2011 build (Euro 4).

Compelling reason was layout and big garage along with decent payload with a MPTLM of 4005kg.

Considered and checked out various Chausson, Burstner (drop down beds) and Bailey along with loads of others.

Busy fitting extra leisure battery, plate and bottle racks, Status 550 aerial, reversing sensors, rear camera and my twin Gaslow setup which will require engineering into the garage as the Swift gas locker only holds 2x7kg bottles.

Need to change my avatar when I get some free time.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Congratulations!  


Big garages fill up quickly - from my experience. :wink:


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*New Motorhome*

Thanks Christine.

Need to thin this lot before transferring. There's more in another shed.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Could have been mine, that!


----------

